# Chuck Norris facts



## Steve615

For folks that like the actor,and even those that don't like him,the following link may bring a few smiles to your face.Perhaps some laughter too.

http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/


----------



## machavez00

There is no chin behind Chuck Norris' beard. There is only another fist.


----------



## kal915

machavez00 said:


> There is no chin behind Chuck Norris? beard. There is only another fist.


i remember this episode. it was very funny


----------



## spartanstew

Wow, it's the 1990's again.


----------



## fluffybear

My personal favorite Chuck Norris moment was The Chuck-Strich Mountain Dew Commercial


----------

